# Decal setting solution



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have'nt done any decalling in over five years, but am about to change that !! What I want to know if anyone knows if there is a shelf life
for the Microscale setting solutions??? I have partial bottles of their Micro Sol and Micro Set. Any advise will be appreciated.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Good question. I guess it depends on what the ingredients are. I use them and I would guess they are just a mix of alcohols and detergents which should not go bad but may become dehydrated a bit if not tightly sealed. I did have an old bottle of MicroMask that did turn solid.

-Brian


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know about the Micro-S cale product but Walthers Solvaset is MUCH better. I have used both and find that Solvsaset is much more effective.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Be careful with decal setting solutions. Paints have changed and some of the Krylon paints will soften when a decal setting solution is used. I found out the hard way, you don’t have to.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

A lot of the model builders of scale airplanes seem to favor the use of Future floor wax. It's an acrylic, so probably won't react with the paint.


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

To every one who has sent tips, THANKS, Bruce, when is the future wax used ?? never heard of this use!!! The spray paint I have used is a satin finish that the
True value hardware store here in beautiful, downtown Sheridan, Arkansas sells. the brand is "Premium Decor" and is fromulated for use on "plastics, furniture,fixtures
and Outdoor decor" it covers real good too!


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

More than you ever wanted to know:








THE COMPLETE FUTURE 
Future Floor Wax 
Overcoats: Gloss and Matte Sealers


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bruce....Holy Mackeral Andy







from the floor to the train







I have heard of Future floor wax but never used it, guess I will make a trip to wallyworld, ya, we do have
a facimalie(sp) of a wallyworld , the Testors Dullcoat may be a bit more difficult to find, We have a small train shop in Little Rock, and otherwise the closest is either Memphis
or Fayettville to find Testors products







Thanks to all..have a good weekend, don't behave, ....enjoy yourselves!!


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of Testor's Dullcote for stuff that is ever outside - like our rolling stock. I've heard too many horror stories about it yellowing.


Richard Smith turned me on to Behlen Dead Flat Spray. You can get it from Woodworker's Supply. (Catalog 934-154) It really is dead flat - no sheen at all. I had it shipped. Quite reasonable.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bruce, do you have any info on the UV resistance of the dead flat spray? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
I have seen claims that they are very resistant to color fade from UV exposure, but I'm not sure if that applies to the dead flat. 

I did use the dead flat when I did my logging caboose. I was very pleased with the spray. I guess we could revisit this in a couple of years and see how well it did.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Audi,

I too had Microscale setting and solvent solutions sitting around for 8 years, and they seemed to work--at least as well as the Micro Mark ones I got to replace the empty bottle.

On other notes: I did this engine with FUTURE Floor Wax:









I used straight floor wax before the decals, then sealed with the FUTURE mixed 1:10 with TAMAYA FLAT, the more flat mixed in the less sheen it has. A few notes I experienced: the settting solutions tend to cloud the FUTURE floor wax, but this tends to vanish with the next coat of FUTURE. It thins and cleans up well with WINDEX (amonia is used to strip the stuff off floors). I did thin it a little, but it really is not necessary, it will spray thru the airbrush without thinning. It is really forgiving stuff, any mistakes can be covered up with more coats or wiped off with WINDEX. It is CHEAP, and easy to find, and the gloss coat it provides is better than Krylon crystal clear. I do not know what its UV stability is, I'll let you know in a few years.

Matt


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

Dr G.... Thanks for the info, guess not too many people waxes floors around here (rural Arkansas) none of our stores even knows what I am talking about,
guess I will try Little Rock..who knows ??


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Audi, 

I got mine at the grocery store of all places. 

Matt


----------

